# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Precio Paprika

## HB73

Hola, 
Alquien podria decirme cual es el precio actual de la paprika seca  en chacra ? 
Saludos cordiales, 
HBTemas similares: Venta de Paprika Vendo aji paprika controladores biologicos en paprika Paprika Aji paprika; maquila

----------

